# Repashy bug burger for isopods?



## frogparty

Im considering trying out this product as a consistent source of feed for my isopod colonies. Its got a lot going for it, micronutrients, carotenoids, etc etc, and Id love to be beefing up the quality of my isopods

Has anyone attempted to feed this to isopods yet? I know a lot of the people who rear crickets/roaches love it. My only concern is that since I culture my isopods on an edible substrate (leaf litter/ bark) The feed response to it might not be all that great.


----------



## joshbaker14t

They love it. Springtails too

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogparty

awesome. Thank you . Ill be trying this out soon!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

frogparty said:


> Im considering trying out this product as a consistent source of feed for my isopod colonies. Its got a lot going for it, micronutrients, carotenoids, etc etc, and Id love to be beefing up the quality of my isopods
> 
> Has anyone attempted to feed this to isopods yet? I know a lot of the people who rear crickets/roaches love it. My only concern is that since I culture my isopods on an edible substrate (leaf litter/ bark) The feed response to it might not be all that great.


This is the only food I feed my isopods. I keep them like you do on ABG with leaf litter and I even have pieces of bark in my cultures. I put a little bit of Bug Burger underneath the bark and they go nuts! I've never seen isopods "swarm" to eat anything the way they do with Bug Burger. Once you try it you'll never feed them anything else again.


----------



## frogface

My bugs love that stuff! Unfortunately, mites also seem to love it. So, keep that in mind.


----------



## frogparty

Duly noted


----------



## Azurel

Between bug burger and cucumber peels my isos are exploding... Springs do seem to like the bug burger as well....


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I've also been using it in both iso and spring cultures with great success. Oh, and I've been using it instead of banana for feeding stations.


----------



## MeiKVR6

I'll agree! Isopods definitely like Bug Burger, in my experience.


----------



## mantisdragon91

Has any one tried feeding it dry straight out of the package? Seems that would solve the mite problem and increase shelf life in the enclosure.


----------



## Julio

I feed it dry it absorbs enough moisture from the substrate itself and it gels up over a few hours


----------



## frogfreak

I feed it dry as well. They gobble it up just the same.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Julio said:


> I feed it dry it absorbs enough moisture from the substrate itself and it gels up over a few hours





frogfreak said:


> I feed it dry as well. They gobble it up just the same.


I'll have to try it dry sometime soon. Thanks for the tip gentlemen.


----------



## frogparty

So far they seem to like it dry. Coated a leaf with it, good feed response


----------



## Dart girl

Who ever invented that stuff is a genius. My spring tail cultures are booming. Great tip.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

Might try feeding it dry to my springs. 

Iso's do seem to like it. 

I make a bowl of it, flip it out onto some wax paper or something similar, and then take a small square piece of eggcrate and push it down over it. 

This leaves me with perfectly sized small cubes. I freeze these spaced out for long term use.


----------



## frogparty

The orange Isopods seem to like it. 
For me it's hard to judge, because they are on an edible substrate (leaf litter and bark) so the impetus to eat it isn't too strong


----------



## SilverLynx

I have started putting a small amount in the grow out tanks. The fruit flies love it and congregate on the bug burger making it easier for the froglets to feed. My springtails love it as well.


----------



## RabidWombat

joshbaker14t said:


> They love it. Springtails too
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I fed my springs bug burger for the first time. They are tearing it up! They go crazy over it. I'll definitely be sticking with this. Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toksyn

For what it's worth, all of my isopods really like Repashy bug burger. My dwarf white culture can consume an solid cubic inch of it in hours, and my dalmatians do the same.


----------



## oddlot

Dart girl said:


> Who ever invented that stuff is a genius. My spring tail cultures are booming. Great tip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free




That would be Allen Repashy 

My isos seem to eat it pretty well,but the dry thing is an interesting take that I'll try the at the next feeding.It would be easier which is just a bonus.


----------



## frogface

I haven't tried dry, yet. But, I'm thinking that it goes farther when made into the burger. Right? Take 1/4 powder and add to 3/4 water and get one cup of burger. If you do the powder alone, you get only 1/4. I dunno. I'm going to try it.


----------



## hypostatic

how does it compare to fish flakes?


----------



## jrodkinsey

hypostatic said:


> how does it compare to fish flakes?


I'm curious as well as I use omega one shrimp pellets and bananas. Might be making the switch to this stuff.


----------



## frogparty

I'm liking it A LOT


----------



## oddlot

frogface said:


> I haven't tried dry, yet. But, I'm thinking that it goes farther when made into the burger. Right? Take 1/4 powder and add to 3/4 water and get one cup of burger. If you do the powder alone, you get only 1/4. I dunno. I'm going to try it.



I would think if the powder hydrates and gels from the moisture in the culture that it will still expand,so I would think it would end up being the same,but I won't know for sure until I try it this week.


----------



## oddlot

hypostatic said:


> how does it compare to fish flakes?





jrodkinsey said:


> I'm curious as well as I use omega one shrimp pellets and bananas. Might be making the switch to this stuff.


I like it better,They really like the cubes,and I'm sure they'll eat it as a powder.


----------



## clifford

I buy Repashy gecko feed, and have been very happy with it...and at this point I wouldn't recommend that anyone go back to an insect only diet-- but I'd love to hear some comparison experience for feeder insects. I have dwarf whites, purples, giant orange and yellow skirted. They all seem to produce extremely prolifically in my cultures with a few vegetable scraps and ample moisture. 

Do the supplemental foods provide a noticeable difference?


----------



## frogparty

Well, I'll say this. The giant oranges and springtails REALLY seem to like this stuff and are booming on it
Purple and grey isos arent as smitten, but do eat it. Haven't noticed an increase in production


----------



## Allen Repashy

Its really interesting to find that people are using my products outside even my broad scope of thought.... 

I didn't envision people using Bug Burger for Iso's and Springtails, but I got an even more interesting email a couple days ago from on of our best Brick And Mortar Stores to tell me that they were using my "Morning Wood" product for a use I never thought of either. "Morning Wood" is a gel fish food formula designed for wood rasping species and it contains actual wood cellulose as the primary ingredient.

Well this got James at Pet Paradise thinking about wood eating bugs, so he has been using it on Millipedes and Roach species that specialize in eating decomposed wood..... and he said it is working brilliantly and has dramatically increased the survival of his freshly acquired Millipedes......Lots of long term testing to do, but I think it's super cool to see people thinking outside the box like this.

What's next? culturing Termites for Dendro's using Morning Wood?... who knows! 

Allen


----------



## frogparty

Sign me up for a termite/morning wood test


----------



## Allen Repashy

I think with termites having an actual colony that reproduces would require a queen and all that complicated stuff, but it might work well to keep collected ones alive until they are fed..... who knows! Anything is possible I would imagine.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Allen Repashy said:


> What's next? culturing Termites for Dendro's using Morning Wood?... who knows!
> 
> Allen


Quite possibly one of the best product names of all time.


----------



## Dendrobati

We use tons of bug burger. It's the only food we feed our isopods. We don't feed springtails with it. 

We put a chunk in each tank each week. It feeds the micro fauna and makes feeding stations for the frogs as flies like the stuff as well. 

IMO, it's a must for growing out pumilio. Springtails gut load on it, flies will breed on it and the larvae will then gut load too. Pumilio froglets eat up the springtails and larvae right off the bug burger. The froglets flourish!

Brad


----------



## frogparty

I put chunks in tanks as well!! I actually like that mites like it because it concentrates them and allows my thumbnails a concentrated source of tiny feeders.


----------



## Nismo95

I was actually having problems early this year with our first season of breeding pumilio.. I lost our first two froglets pretty quickly, and assumed it was due to calcium.. and we just couldnt keep throwing enough springtails at the froglets. So I looked into bug burger.. after using that for bait stations.. we have not lost another froglet to date.. I use them in our grow outs and main vivs.. and I use it to feed my costa rican iso's and dwarf whites.. I rarely use it for the springs because it pulls mites so easily. but they all love it. I will not use anything else for bug feeding and gut loading anymore! amazing product


----------



## NM Crawler

Does anyone know I bug buger had a shelf life like there vitamins do? Wanted to order the larger 64 oz bag just don't want it it lose its effectiveness. 

Any comments?


----------



## RikRok

I don't know guys, I'm still not convinced. This product seems a little iffy....
Haha just kidding. After almost 37 posts praising it you definitely can't go wrong. I just received mine yesterday to try out. Can't wait.
* Ditto on the shelf life Q.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsr8129

where are you all getting it from?


----------



## Destroyer551

Allen Repashy said:


> I think with termites having an actual colony that reproduces would require a queen and all that complicated stuff, but it might work well to keep collected ones alive until they are fed..... who knows! Anything is possible I would imagine.


Subterranean termites don't need a queen!

I started with about 1k early this year. For awhile they did nothing but eat brown paper and form tunnels, but then secondary reproductive appeared, and now I have eggs and nymphs coming out of my ears. There's literally a 1"x1.5" area of NOTHING but eggs; at least a fourth of the population has turned reproductive.

Of course, I wish I had something to do with them, no frogs here yet!


----------



## frogparty

I had a colony started the same way. Unfortunately, I flooded my colony and drowned them..... Havent restarted yet, but I should


----------



## NM Crawler

NM Crawler said:


> Does anyone know If bug burger has a shelf life like there vitamins do? Wanted to order the larger 64 oz bag just don't want it to lose its effectiveness.
> 
> Any comments?





bsr8129 said:


> where are you all getting it from?


Man talk about iPhone fail on my post...haha! 

Bsr8129, Ne herp is who I've been ordering my supply's from lately, fast and free shipping!


----------



## Allen Repashy

Destroyer551 said:


> Subterranean termites don't need a queen!
> 
> I started with about 1k early this year. For awhile they did nothing but eat brown paper and form tunnels, but then secondary reproductive appeared, and now I have eggs and nymphs coming out of my ears. There's literally a 1"x1.5" area of NOTHING but eggs; at least a fourth of the population has turned reproductive.
> 
> Of course, I wish I had something to do with them, no frogs here yet!


Hey, that's really interesting! Are they a native species to you? Send me your address if you want, and I will send you a sample so you can see if my Morning Wood gets them excited 

Allen


----------



## frogparty

theres so may jokes to be made right there


----------



## NM Crawler

Hey Allen, so what's your thoughts on your bug burger shelf life when storing it in the fridge? Will it lose its potency or effectiveness over time? Thanks


----------



## Allen Repashy

NM Crawler said:


> Hey Allen, so what's your thoughts on your bug burger shelf life when storing it in the fridge? Will it lose its potency or effectiveness over time? Thanks


ALL foods and supplements lose their nutritional value over time. We date the packages at two years when we make them and I would recommend you not buy more than you think you will use in a years time. The protein and fat levels in BB are pretty low, so it should be more stable than high protein fat formulas.

Allen


----------



## NM Crawler

Perfect, That's what I was hoping to hear Allen! 1 year is more than enough time to burn threw the 64 oz bag. Thanks again for the great products on catchy names....haha
If morning wood is designed for wood eaters, would it be a safe bet to say you could feed it to ISO pods as they love eating card board and manzanita burls? Who Is selling morning wood as I wouldn't mind giving it a go on my isos as a test run. Who doesn't like serving up some morning wood


----------



## frogparty

Phrasing...BOOM


----------



## oddlot

NM Crawler said:


> If morning wood is designed for wood eaters, would it be a safe bet to say you could feed it to ISO pods as they love eating card board and manzanita burls? Who Is selling morning wood as I wouldn't mind giving it a go on my isos as a test run. Who doesn't like serving up some morning wood



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## radiata

Destroyer551 said:


> Subterranean termites don't need a queen!
> 
> I started with about 1k early this year. For awhile they did nothing but eat brown paper and form tunnels, but then secondary reproductive appeared, and now I have eggs and nymphs coming out of my ears. There's literally a 1"x1.5" area of NOTHING but eggs; at least a fourth of the population has turned reproductive.
> 
> Of course, I wish I had something to do with them, no frogs here yet!


Sell them off! And, put me at the top of your sales list!

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Allen Repashy

I admit that I don't know much about Iso's myself so it is news to me that they will eat cardboard. I would say that ANY insect that eats wood, or decomposed wood/detritus, would be good candidates for testing on Morning Wood. 

Believe it or not, Morning Wood is actually higher in protein (and lower in fat) than Bug Burger because I use pea and rice protein isolates and concentrates, along with about a third cellulose powder. 
It also has twice the gelling agents to make it really firm and last long in an aquarium..... but I think this would also make it last longer in the Viv at the same time because of its stronger structure and lower fat content.

The only downside to using Morning Wood would be that it is more expensive than bug burger... but the stuff does go a heck of a long way, so the per cube difference would be fractions of a cent.

I don't know that any of our regular Frog dealers are selling Morning Wood at this time. For now, you can buy it on our website, but I would encourage you to ask your favorite Dealers to bring it in for you.

Please keep the feedback coming in this thread for those of you who decide to give it a try.
Cheers, Allen


----------



## oddlot

Isos love love love cardboard and decomposing wood or leaves,so I think it will do great.I just lost my job so I can't afford the extra expense right now,but when I get back on my feet,I definitely want to try it(I have many different types of isos)When I do,I'll leave feedback for you.It sounds like it "wood" be another great product.Thanks Allen for your dedication to bring us these universal and useful products.


----------



## frogparty

Im going to order some. Bet the giant orange isos tear it apart!


----------



## gturmindright

I can't you named it morning wood. lol. Especially after reading that whole post about it.


----------



## frogparty

A sense of humor goes a long way in this world......


----------



## gturmindright

Ill order some next time I get supplements. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendrobati

A little off topic from the thread, but I needed to share one more great use for bug burger! 










Brad


----------



## frogparty

It's my thread.... Derail, re rail whatever! Those are some big ass roaches!!!!


----------



## gary1218

I just got my first bag of the Bug Burger to try. I was wondering how many of you are just sprinkling it on to the top of your cultures and what kind of success you're having.

Thanks.


----------



## frogparty

I've been sprinkling dry. Springtails exploding with it as a dry food.
Isopods are grazing it, giant orange Isopods are going nuts for it


----------



## Allen Repashy

Hey Guys,

I was talking to Karen about how to most effectively offer samples of Morning Wood for you guys to try on Iso's and other decomposing wood/detritus feeders. I am happy to give out free samples, but the shipping, I can't give away because last time I did this, I had LOTS of people order samples and never give any feedback. 

It costs us a little more than two bucks to send out a two ounce sample in a first class mail envelope..... so here is what we can do..... If you send a paypal payment to sales at repashy.com, for two bucks and put a note that it is for a free sample of Morning Wood, we will send it out. Alternatively, if you need something and order it from our website, just add a customer note at checkout that you want a free sample, and we will throw it in the box for you. I will also be at Microcosm and have samples available to hand out.

Again, I expect in return, that you post your feedback. Maybe we should move this to a new thread? Moderator feel free to do whatever makes the most sense. Maybe leave this post and link it to a new thread since this one is about bug burger and has changed direction?

Cheers, Allen

Allen


----------



## frogparty

Great offer Allen. I'll be sending that Paypal out here shortly


----------



## Allen Repashy

I should add that you need to be in the USA due to shipping costs.


----------



## Brian317

Thanks for the offer. I needed to order some fresh VitA, Cal+, and Bug Burger...so I'd LOVE to try Morning Wood out with my Isopods.


----------



## NM Crawler

Allen Repashy said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was talking to Karen about how to most effectively offer samples of Morning Wood for you guys to try on Iso's and other decomposing wood/detritus feeders. I am happy to give out free samples, but the shipping, I can't give away because last time I did this, I had LOTS of people order samples and never give any feedback.
> 
> It costs us a little more than two bucks to send out a two ounce sample in a first class mail envelope..... so here is what we can do..... If you send a paypal payment to sales at repashy.com, for two bucks and put a note that it is for a free sample of Morning Wood, we will send it out. Alternatively, if you need something and order it from our website, just add a customer note at checkout that you want a free sample, and we will throw it in the box for you. I will also be at Microcosm and have samples available to hand out.
> 
> Again, I expect in return, that you post your feedback. Maybe we should move this to a new thread? Moderator feel free to do whatever makes the most sense. Maybe leave this post and link it to a new thread since this one is about bug burger and has changed direction?
> 
> Cheers, Allen
> 
> Allen





gary1218 said:


> I just got my first bag of the Bug Burger to try. I was wondering how many of you are just sprinkling it on to the top of your cultures and what kind of success you're having.
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks for the offer Allen, deffenitly want to to give it a try for the isopods. I'm sure they will go nuts over it. 

Gary1218, it works great for springs just watch out for mites. What I've been doing for springs is freezing a small amount of brewers yeast and bug burger to keep the transfer of mites down. If your going to do this make sure to use mite spray and or mite paper. I been keeping my springs like I do my flys, in Rubbermaid drawers with mite paper and spray. Best of luck.


----------



## Brian317

NM Crawler said:


> What I've been doing for springs is freezing a small amount of brewers yeast and bug burger to keep the transfer of mites down.


So you are freezing the dry bug burger along with brewers yeast for an extended period of time before feeding? Just trying to clarify. I've never used it dry, only in gel form and my isopods went nuts over it.


----------



## NM Crawler

Brian317 said:


> So you are freezing the dry bug burger along with brewers yeast for an extended period of time before feeding? Just trying to clarify. I've never used it dry, only in gel form and my isopods went nuts over it.


Correct, I freeze a small amount maybe 2 oz worth of each in separate containers. I feed more brewers yeast to my springs and a custom mix as well. I no longer have a larger area of yeast/food but I sprinkle it all over the culture. For the isopods I use the mixed version for the isopods as they don't Seem to be sensitive with mites like the springs.


----------

